# Medusa RDTA vs Serpent RDTA



## Marzuq (4/4/17)

Hey guys...

so i am considering one of the two.
i realise they are very different RDTA's but these are the two i am looking to settle on.

Please let me know your thoughts on airflow, vapour production, build deck size and what ever personal experiences you have with each of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/4/17)

@DirtyD and @craigb have high opinions of the Medusa...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-medusa-rdta-winner.t36152/#post-519484

I haven't heard or seen much amazing feedback on the Serpent RDTA though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (4/4/17)

Stosta said:


> @DirtyD and @craigb have high opinions of the Medusa...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-medusa-rdta-winner.t36152/#post-519484
> 
> I haven't heard or seen much amazing feedback on the Serpent RDTA though.


Medusa FTW !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/4/17)

DirtyD said:


> Medusa FTW !


Just finished reading your review. Awesome detail. looks like Medusa is gona be the clear winner.
I have 2 goons which i use daily. so your comparison makes the choice simpler...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Nice thread @Marzuq 
I love comparison threads like this


----------



## DirtyD (4/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> Just finished reading your review. Awesome detail. looks like Medusa is gona be the clear winner.
> I have 2 goons which i use daily. so your comparison makes the choice simpler...


Be ready to put your goon down from time to time and taking the Medusa out for a day or two


----------



## Marzuq (4/4/17)

DirtyD said:


> Be ready to put your goon down from time to time and taking the Medusa out for a day or two


to be honest i use my drippers most of the time. its only when i drive that i really appreciate a tank.
but if its as good as you say then my goons will get a rest and ill have some time to clean and polish them up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/4/17)

@Marzuq check out the Merlin RDTA. IMHO this is the best. I posted my thoughts on it over here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/36120/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

ok so i have been playing with this medusa.

I have to be really honest here. I am not impressed.
Ive tried 4 different builds in this RDTA and the flavour is nowhere close to what it should. Almost tastes like im vaping a different juice.

@DirtyD my old faithful goon is in my hand again. Unfortunately the medusa seems like its a fail to me.
I will try one or two more fused clapton builds on here and see how it differs but its not looking like a winner for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> ok so i have been playing with this medusa.
> 
> I have to be really honest here. I am not impressed.
> Ive tried 4 different builds in this RDTA and the flavour is nowhere close to what it should. Almost tastes like im vaping a different juice.
> ...


Once you goon, nothing can compare!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (5/4/17)

Keyaam said:


> Once you goon, nothing can compare!!



True true my friend but the Medusa is a great offset and priced very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

